# Incredible!



## AntonioEMT (Dec 24, 2007)

Today, call at 11.00 a.m. in "red" code, female age 78, unresponsive...

we arrived in 4 minutes...and I saw the patience sit on chair, with her sister....I ask she "what happen mrs?" and she said...."i feel tired, very tired".

her heart frequency ??? 29! ....I allowed EKG, and it confirm 29!

bye.


----------



## NJN (Dec 24, 2007)

I've had a pt that had 8bpm and survived. We didn't figure that out for 2 minutes after the start of assessment when the medic finally attached the monitor and had that oh s*** look on his face and called for his partner. Needless to say the pt was hooked up to a pacer and all that other jazz immediately. When we got to the ER(across the street from my second favorite place in the world(sarcasm), the apartment building where we had this pt) And i looked at the strip I proclaimed Whiskey Tango Fox.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Jan 6, 2008)

Patients... an amazing bunch of folks!!


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 6, 2008)

AntonioEMT said:


> Today, call at 11.00 a.m. in "red" code, female age 78, unresponsive...
> 
> we arrived in 4 minutes...and I saw the patience sit on chair, with her sister....I ask she "what happen mrs?" and she said...."i feel tired, very tired".
> 
> ...



Umm, since you hooked up the patient to a cardiac monitor, would you mind giving us an interpetation of what you saw?


On a side note I had a SNF call once with a patient presenting with a pulse of 24 bpm. After a quick conversation with him (he wanted to go to the hospital  20 minutes away and not the one 2 minutes away. He was A/Ox4 also), we rerouted to the nearest facility where he showed a 3rd degree heart block.


----------



## Emt /b/ (Jan 6, 2008)

I've measured mine as low as 36.


----------

